# wie mache ich eine vertiefung?



## turokkk (24. September 2003)

Hallo

habe über die suchfunktion nix über vertiefung gefunden.....

......................................................................................................................................................
was ich machen will:

frage 1:
    -habe ein schwarzen hintergrund in der mitte ein schwazer rechteck der in einer vertifung sein soll?

frage 2:
     -geht das über haubt oder mus mein rechteck eine andre farbe haben
......................................................................................................................................................


bitte um hilfe am besten währe tutorial(auf deutsch)


----------



## Hyperion (24. September 2003)

mach um dein schwarzes rechteck was vertieft werden soll ein größeres weißes rechteck. jetzt maskier dein schwarzes rechteck.
weiche auswahlkante auf die auswahl
weißes rechteck auswählen 
maske löschen
jetzt noch außen an dem weißen rechteck einen übergang zu schwarz
fertig


----------



## Mythos007 (25. September 2003)

@turokkk & Hyperion

Herzlich Willkommen auf Tutorials.de "User helfen Usern"

Bitte lest Euch doch noch einmal unsere Netiquette genau durch.
Insbesondere möchte ich Euch dort auf den Punkt (12) aufmerksam
machen... Vielen Dank!

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------

